# Any ideas how to make this?



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I think it could be built for less than you can buy it for( $135) but I'm not sure exactly how. I know this one is made from corrugated paper, cardboard, gossamer, and mylar with some christmas lights. Any suggestions would be much appreciated and I know it's probably a piece of cake for you prop geniuses!


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

ummmmmmmmm i need some info but it looks like you just cut out some card board and get soem blue fabric that is a little transparent and just fold it over and add some lights and looks like you got it ... may i ask what is it for?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

It's for a luau but will be kept and may be used in the future for a pirate haunt.
I had pretty much that same thought process and then I started thinking really hard about all that was involved - how best to make the carboard stand up, how to keep the creases from showing (I've got a lot of really big cardboard boxes to use), how thick does the fabric need to be so that you can't see through it, and where do you find mylar?


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Rikki, my thoughts:

I wouldn't even use cardboard. I'd use plywood or something a little sturdier.
Buying mylar is easy, in rolls. I just googled mylar and came up with all kinds of places. Here's one:
http://www.discount-hydro.com/dept.php?navid=33
I give no guarantee about them, though, but it will at least give you an idea.

The blue gossamer can be bought at any fabric store, but perhaps tulle might work?

That's a very nice idea for a waterfall, but I definitely agree with you, it ain't worth $135. Not with cardboard anyway.

Good luck, and we want pictures when you're done.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Looks like my Junior prom. 

So it's probably corrugated board attached to 2x4s, fabric, cellophane and glitter.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldnt use cardboard either, even the heavy stuff.. I'd use pegboard(it's stiffer), or 1/4" laun(plywood, better) and roll some plaster(drywall paste) over it for surfacing...


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd use some of the christmas light strings that have a sequencer effect, that would help it look like running water


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

It really would not be to difficult make it a real waterfall.. lay out a vinyl rubber or plastic sheet(from nursery dept at HomeDepot/Lowes) over the plywood, have a small resevoir at the bottom of the sheet, drop a fountain pump in the resevoir, run the tube up the plywood and there's your waterfall. Light it with blue/green floodlights..


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

if you really want to go all out... you can papermache the back wood/cardboard to make it look like rocks. There was a great example of this for floodlight covers in the past I believe... idk


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, I forgot....I am hoping to have this done in the next 11 days! I didn't find the website with the waterfall until yesterday and REALLY REALLY want one! I know it's probably not possible for this year, but my luau is an annual thing so I can at least have it for next year.

I guess what I'm saying is that I'm looking for a quick, easy way to do it for this year and then I can beef it up for next year.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

OK, I am not very good at describing things but here it goes:

My suggestion would be to go to your local appliance dealer and get an empty refrigerator box. They are VERY heavy/thick cardboard. Leave the bottom on and cut two sides off, the shape the other two sides like rocks. 

Then get some Mylar, or if you want to do it cheap use aluminum foil and make it flow over the top of the rocks down to a pond shape. Lay the clear Christmas lights over that in long lengths to simulate the direction of water flow. (We use the moving lights) Lay blue sheer fabric over that, bunching it up to simulate waves. And there you have a water fall. 

I am guessing it will cost you less that $50.00


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmmmmmm....hadn't thought of using aluminum foil. I wonder if it would show through too bad? Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

You can find rolls of mylar in the gift wrap section. I've seen them at $1 stores, but that's a hit and miss. I've picked mylar up at Michael's as well.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I've seen rolls of cellophane at the dollar store...is mylar the same or very similar? 

I'm trying my hand at using a transparent plastic drop cloth over a blue plastic drop cloth but I'm not sure yet if it's going to work. I've got my "rock" cut out and standing up though, so there's a start at least!


----------



## Austin:) (May 23, 2007)

That's way cheesy for 135 smackeroos! Im sure you could make one even better for half that cost!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

When I made a witch's cauldron one year I used large bubble wrap (like you put in packages before mailing) as the top "liquid" layer...it looked pretty good with the lights under it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i saw that in the shindiz magazine. i thought it looked pretty cool also, but the price they are asking is outrageous because it does look cheesy. i thought if i ever wanted it i would try to make it. i would do the large box with the front cut off, then cut the sides to the shape of rocks, then i would probably nail some 2x4's to the base to give it more strength. with the excess i cut off of the cardboard, i would form another smaller straight piece to place in front of the larger piece so it looks like the water just doesn't come straight down. that i would also attache to a 2x4 so it will stand. you might want to try the drop cloths with the blue under and then with the blue on top to see which way gives you a better look. i think the drop cloths should work. the moving lights will give it a nice flow effect and then if you can find a tape of running water, you should have it. theres a lot of really cool props in shindiz that have an enormous price that i think could be easily duplicated. hope you can show us a picture of your finished project, it's gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## Nascar8mom2 (Mar 3, 2008)

*WOW!! This just gave me a great idea for my halloween party. Instead of using the blue cloth i could use red and red chasing lights. Then it can be a blood red water fall. Thanks for the idea *


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

No problem Nascar8mom2! Glad I could be of service. 

Hallorenescene, I hadn't even thought of using sound! That's a great idea. I'm off to find a "water" track!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay, so it's not completely done but here are pictures from the test run. I'll be sure to post some from the luau with the final project, as well.

This one is with the flash on:








Here's one sans flash:








And here's one with the lights out:









I've got about $5 in this as of right now. I'm sure it'll be more like $15 by the time I'm through but that's much better than $135!


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

looking good


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rikki, that has turned out ever as good as , if not better than the one in shindiz. as a matter of fact, shindiz should be jealous. another thing that might add to it would be cutting little slits along the cardbaord and adding some moss. i have seen on this forum where some have added it to tombstones and a bottomless well, and it really added character. are those the moving lights? if so, wow.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

They are "twinkle" net lights. Thanks so much for the kind words!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

What I bought on a roll was like the stuff the silver balloons are made of. I like it better because it's not as stiff as cellophane.

Rikki - your water fall turned out excellent. I'm sure you've sparked a few halloween projects now.  Hopefully they'll post pics.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

for the quick easy way. : walmart has what they call tule' it is on blots now it comes in all kinds of colors and you may find the color you want if not maybe you can mix colors the lights will shine through it.and you can buy bags of glitter at Party City it sprinkle all over it it make it shiney.
if you can not buy mylar. I would use a chicken wire base that you can form as the stream and place everything On top and as Capt Jack said use a light weight wood instead of Cardboard for the FALLS.

then next year when you have more time to do the Chicken wire Mache' and water pump thing you will have a Great start On how you want it to look..
Good Luck and Happy Easter \^/


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

ok That looking good, now all you need is some pond effects around the puddle like rocks and stuff to hide the sound equipment. speaker and stuff like we make at Halloween to hide flood lights.also blend the small tress in to the set you are making. using paper mache' rocks.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

RBC, I looked at some tulle and would definitely have to use two colors. It was going to get expensive for the yardage I'd need. 

I've bought a small wading pool that I'll use to "corral" the water. I'm also going to cut some small rocks out of the left over cardboard to cover the palm tree pots (I'm going to make some flood light cover rocks for Halloween that'll double for this purpose next year). I'm putting some tropical flowers around the base of the trees, as well. 

I appreciate all the ideas and will definitely keep them in mind for beefing up the project next year! Any other constructive criticism would be most welcome!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Good Job! For less then $20, you have done quite well. I'll have to file this idea away! 

-handy_haunter


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Really nice job.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

So my wading pool idea didn't look quite right. I'm going to have to find some large rocks and use them as the boundary for the water.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Your waterfall really does look more realistic than the one you are modeling. Great job! You guys and your projects are really giving me the itch to go out and start something. First I need to do my taxes, but once I'm done with those I think I'll start picking up supplies and messing around in the garage.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The luau was last night so here's an update. I ran out of time and didn't find any rocks to put around the "water" but I think it looked really good once it was all said and done any way. I made the tiki masks as well (just cardboard and markers). They wanted $30 a piece for similar ones at Shindigz.
















And here's one with the flash on:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rikki, it sure does look like every thing turned out fantastic. i bet the luau gang were impressed. had to have been lots of fun


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks so much, Hallorenescene! Everyone had a good time and I did get lots of compliments on the decor.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

So how did you actually make this rikki? What did you end up using in the end for your "mylar" and fabric? I really like your concept.


----------



## jwproductions (Dec 30, 2011)

It is card board, christmas lights, Blue Lame fabric, underneath looks like they used iridescent cellophane. I would separate the falls from the lower river and pull medium taunt.... You can then use small fans, on on the falls the other on the river... when you turn them on they will resemble movement. I would also use wood cut outs instead of cardboard. You can purchase fake grass at home depot as for the flowers... you can always purchase bushels of silk flowers @ home depot and glue gun them down.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

JustWhisper said:


> So how did you actually make this rikki? What did you end up using in the end for your "mylar" and fabric? I really like your concept.


Thanks!
I flattened two large cardboard boxes, stapled them together, and cut the shape out of that. I then stapled 1x2s to the back of the cardboard and left about 6" of the uprights sticking off the bottom. We had some homemade target stands that worked by forcing two 1x2s down between two boards - that wedged them into place and made it pretty sturdy - so that's how I stood the waterfall up.
I connected two sets of "twinkle" net lights, end to end, and attached them to the top/back of the form and threw them over the front (they came all the way to the floor and had some left to put under the "pool"). Next I stapled a blue plastic painter's tarp to the top/back and tossed it over the front and followed that with two thin, clear plastic tarps.
It was pretty simple and I think it looked pretty good!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you for the update Rikki. I would not have guessed that the lights would have shown through the blue tarp as well as they did. I really like the way the blue tarp and the clear plastic sort of mingle together to give it that flowing look.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jw, i don't know but it seems you could have the tarp and plastic flow out more to make a pond. i think then you would want some kind of spot light under it to give it a settled pond look. i think this is so fabulous


----------



## jwproductions (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello JG,

It was Rikki who did it.. Rikki was asking how to make this from a photo he had earlier in this thread. My comment toward the top was just letting him know what I though the materials were.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rikki and jw are both girls


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

It looks great! Isn't is crazy that they will charge customers 100s of dollars for cardboard, fabric, and lights?


----------



## jwproductions (Dec 30, 2011)

Actually this JW, I'm a boy...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

by jw, i mean just whispers, she's a girl


----------



## jwproductions (Dec 30, 2011)

oops lol


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

jwproductions...everyone on all the forums just calls me JW. So you can tell me from you, if they say JW they probably mean me. There is also a member called whispers, so it can get confusing. LOL. And I am glad we got all our genders straightened out...hahaha


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and they call me hallo, and to straighten the gender even more, i'm a ....haha, i'm not going to tell you. jwproductions, hey, we can call you jwp.


----------



## jwproductions (Dec 30, 2011)

Just sayin....LOL


----------

